
‘Best Game Ever’ Broadcast Found in Bing Crosby’s Wine Cellar - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/24/sports/baseball/24crosby.html?hp
======
akent
"He knew he would want to watch the game later — if his Pirates won — so he
hired a company to record Game 7 by kinescope, _an early relative of the DVR_
, filming off a television monitor."

Wait, what?

------
flatulent1
Crosby had an important role in the history of the magnetic recording
industry.

Crosby was an early investor in Ampex corporation, the U.S. company that
adapted WWII German wire-recorder technology (which used an A.C. bias signal
to improve quality).

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ampex_Corporation>

